# Got My First Vintage Watch



## joeboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the hobby and I had a few watches already, a couple of seiko 5's and a seiko quratz that I was bought for my 18th birthday (I am now 45). I also have a fairly new solid 9ct rotary. I know rotary watches are not very special but they are popular here in the UK.

Anyway I picked this little number up off ebay for 15 pounds because it has a few marks on the back from someone trying to open it with a butchers knife it seems and the off gold metal strap was awful.

I have cleaned it up a bit and put another strap on it and I think it looks pretty good for what I paid, its very very thin and keeps great time.

Here goes..(dont laugh please its my first cheapy project).


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That looks very good indeed, no one will laugh at that it has a good case and very nice dial.

Well done, its addictive you know.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Simple clean watch, last you for years to come.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

that's alright that is (no bloomin' date window for the dullards)  ... by theway, you know you are doomed now :lol: doomed ...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

it seems the newer Rotary watches are the ones with question marks. Yours ,just simply classic but not sure strap does it any favours.


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

One of my daily wearers is a Rotary Chronograph and ive had no problems with it, except wearing out the original strap after 3 years. I think i paid about Â£70 for it 5 years ago and strangely enough it gets more comments than any of my other watches. Ive lost count of the number of people who have asked me about it thinking its a much more expensive watch!!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice brown leather would look nice imo, very nice buy there :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like a bargain to me. well done! see, no-ones laughing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> that's alright that is (no bloomin' date window for the dullards)  ..


Calling me a dullard :lol:

OK Des, outside :boxing:










BTW it started out like this


----------



## joeboy (Aug 28, 2013)

So what kind of strap do you lot think would be better suited?..I just had that one floating around the junk box it is a new strap though.

And thanks for not laughing.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A nice dark chocolate crocodile! :yes:

Lovely watch & great resto!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Mutley said:


> Calling me a dullard :lol:
> 
> OK Des, outside :boxing:


 could be worse, could be a contrasting date window.... :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> [ could be worse, could be a contrasting date window.... :tongue2:


Now that would be wrong


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

You should be the one laughing getting a great watch at a good price!

Also I would go see the doctor before this turns in to a full blown addiction.........because it WILL!!!!


----------

